# To scrub or not to scrub - Crash by scrub, zfs



## Bobbla (Aug 12, 2011)

So when I try to scrub my little pool it dies. It scrubs and scrubs until it has scrubbed about 90% of the pool. This I am certain of because the second time I tried to scrub I checked every now and then, and death happen around the 90% mark. What happens is that the screen is all black and nothing really, I have to hold the on button in for 4 sec. before it will even shutdown. And then I can restart... not good.

The pool is made of 2 vdev's both Raidz, one is 6x 1TB and the other is 6x 2TB. At first the pool had only the "1TB" vdev, but when it got around 90% used I added the second vdev. It should also be noted that the "1TB" vdev has used 4.82TB and has 632GB available, the "2TB" vdev has used only 166GB and 10.7TB available.

So my theory is that when I scrub everything is good until it have to scrub data from both vdev's in the pool. Then it reveals itself as a racist and tries to deny the "2TB" vdev any help, tsk tsk this kinda discrimination against the "bigger" vdevs will not do. 


And I also wonder if the scrub will continue from where is stop when it crashed when I start the system up again. 
And lastly, any word on the "Block Pointer Rewrite"?

Edit: If it was unclear, why does it crash, how to fix it, will the scrub continue from last time and any word on about the BPR?


----------

